# Хочу рассказать о том,что грыжи лечат,и тому есть документальное подтверждение



## аленаspb (29 Мар 2009)

Добрый вечер,хочу рассказать свою историю и дать надежду таким как я на то,что грыжи лечатся и операция -это не единственная панацея.Пол года назад я стала в один момент практически инвалидом,почему и как врачи не смогли объяснить,но МРТ показло грыжи таких размеров,что мне сразу же сказали на операцию,а гарантии ,что я смогу ходить и жить полноценной жизнью никто давать не хотел,жизнь промелькнула перед глазами,я сама уже с кровати встать не могла,боли были жуткие и мне дали телефон,врача которая лечит грыжи ,методика сложная и не всегда приятная,но главное это терпение первые три недели было сложно,но на четвертой недели я стала ходить на работу,курс лечение долгий.я до сих пор жду ее на сеанс как бога,но только теперь я знаю ради чего я живу,когда я сделала повторное МРТ и не одно,врачи сами не поверили своим глазам,за 12 лет диагностики врач сказала,то она не знала случаев ,когда грыжи не просто лечатся ,а уменьшаются в размерах и нерв защемленный стал оживать,я уже пол левой ноги тогда не чуствовала.А моя знокамая решила,что лечить это долго,а операция быстро,но увы прошло 3 месяца после операции ходит она с палочкой боли адские,а ей всего 35 лет,вот такая история.Если моя история кому то может дать шанс,я могу Вам рассказать про методику и что это за лечение,удачи Вам и помните есть врачи которые борятся за наше здоровье я это точно знаю,С Уважением!!


----------



## Ell (30 Мар 2009)

*Ответ:  Хочу рассказать о том,что грыжи лечат,и тому есть документальное подтверждени*

Рекламы не надо. 
А вот доказательства выложите.
Хотелось бы увидеть все снимки.


----------



## аленаspb (31 Мар 2009)

*Ответ:  Хочу рассказать о том,что грыжи лечат,и тому есть документальное подтверждени*

причем здесь реклама,я еще никого не рекламировала,просто на своей шкуре столкнулась,с хамством и выкачивани ем денег за бесполезные процедуры и предложение идти на операцию,якобы единственый способ вообще,это не правда,это заплоченный деньги за дальнейший ад,мне насчитали 245 000 только операция и пол года реабилитации,сумма отдельная,деньги у меня были,но вот проблема проведя анализ информации и обшавшись с теми кого прооперировала неделю не могла прийти в себя.у меня на сайт не выкладывается пишит ошибку,если напишите адрес вышлю заключение МРТ отсканированные с датами и подписями,если вы пациент,если врач,готова продолжить примеры неудач и глупые курсы лечений которые мне пытались назначить.Реклама -это когда носки в метро предлагают,а мне перспективка светила инвалидом остаться,разница думаю понятна.L4-L5 размером 0.7 см с признаками компресии корешка это на 02.11.08 10 января 2009 года начала нормальное лечение МРТ от 03.02.09 уменьшение грыжи до 0.6 см и для знающих-это колосальные достижение,но главное я хожу,живу ,сижу и так далее,более есть,но это остатки,как отзвуки надо просто продолжать лечение.А вы реклама эх,наверное Вы просто гость,потому,что о таком молчать нельзя,может мой пример убережет других от ощущения безисходности.


----------



## Доктор Кайков (31 Мар 2009)

*Ответ:  Хочу рассказать о том,что грыжи лечат,и тому есть документальное подтверждени*

Ни чего нового. Все люди разные, бывает проблема уходит сама, бывает остается. Не надо подгонять всех под одну гребенку, Вы смогдли обойтись без оперативного лечения, а ваша подруга нет. Все люди разные и порой эффект от операции бывает меньше ожидаемого. Гарантии дают только колдуны.


----------



## юрок (1 Апр 2009)

*Ответ:  Хочу рассказать о том,что грыжи лечат,и тому есть документальное подтверждени*

очень бы хотелось на снимки глянуть...сфотографируйте снимки на экране компа и выложите где нибуть..


----------



## аленаspb (1 Апр 2009)

*Ответ:  Хочу рассказать о том,что грыжи лечат,и тому есть документальное подтверждени*

я уже не раз пробовала у меня не получается по почте уходят а на сайт не выкладываются если напишите мейл я вышлю снимки и заключение я контрольное мрт буду делать в мае


----------



## Ell (2 Апр 2009)

*Ответ:  Хочу рассказать о том,что грыжи лечат,и тому есть документальное подтверждени*



аленаspb написал(а):


> Реклама -это когда носки в метро предлагают,а мне перспективка светила инвалидом остаться,разница думаю понятна.L4-L5 размером 0.7 см с признаками компресии корешка это на 02.11.08 10 января 2009 года начала нормальное лечение МРТ от 03.02.09 уменьшение грыжи до 0.6 см



Без снимков нет смысла говорить о возможности Вашей инвалидизации. По крайней мере - по размеру грыжи. Далее. Уменьшение грыжи на 1 мм - это всего лишь снятие воспаление и отека, а не уменьшение самого выпячивания.

Существует масса фото-сайтов, на которые все выкладывают снимки.
Так что разговор пока беспредметный.

Добавлено через 1 минуту


аленаspb написал(а):


> по почте уходят а на сайт не выкладываются если напишите мейл я вышлю снимки и заключение я контрольное мрт буду делать в мае



Если Вы озаглавили тему - "документальное подтверждение", то не стоит пытаться привлечь участников к раздаче e-mail и рассылке чего-то. Это - предупреждение, не нарушайте Правил форума в дальнейшем.
Опубликуйте для всеобщего обозрения.


----------



## djucha (7 Май 2009)

*Ответ:  Хочу рассказать о том,что грыжи лечат,и тому есть документальное подтверждени*

Про методику то расскажите пожалуйста, очень просто интересно, отличается ли от предлагаемых везде, или что то вроде комплексного лечения.


----------



## AIR (12 Май 2009)

Обычно в таких случаях говоят ,, не смешите мои носки ,, .... Во первых , грыжа в 7 мм. не такая уж и ужасная , хотя действительно редко бывают случаи , когда она очень неудачно расположена.:cray:. Во вторых уменьшение грыжи на 1 мм. вполне может быть погрешностью при измерении.:prankster2: От долгой , сложной и не очень приятной методики можно было бы ожидать результаты и получше - например уменьшение на 3-5 мм. меня бы приятно удивило. yahooВ данном случае предполагаю , что выраженный болевой синдром был обусловлен совсем не грыжей , а банальным мышечно-тоническим синдромом и при некотором расслаблении этих мышц болевой синдром стал уменьшаться.nono В общем на мой взгляд это самый обычный , рядовой случай , которых множество.umnik
P.S.Но почитать про эту супер-пупер эффективную , но при этом сложную , неприятную и длительную методику было бы интересно.:blush200:
Я правда предпочитаю методику также эффективную , но приятную , понятную и не очень длительную...:nyam:


----------



## Gruzon (12 Май 2009)

*аленаspb* , будьте добры, напишите пожалуйста про вашу методику, интересно узнать:nyam:!!! Заранее спасибо!!!


----------



## Ell (12 Май 2009)

да не будет методики, и подтверждений не будет.


----------



## аленаspb (14 Мар 2010)

*Консерваривное лечение или операция? Ответ однозначный - лечить*

И вот почему. Я тут на форуме уже была, сама я из Санкт-Петербурга, у меня были 3 грыжи самая большая до 0.8 см. 

Я долго мучалась. 3 раза в больнице была, потом дома результатов ноль, и тут на диагностики МРТ в Костюшко мне дали врача, короче,  болей у меня нет, я работаю, хожу, пошла на фитнес, вообщем полна жизни.

Последнее МРТ показало уменьшение грыж соотвественно на 0.6 см, на 0.3 см, на 0.4  см, то есть они есть, но практически не беспокоят. Однако я знаю, что через 4 месяца я буду повторять курс лечения. Так рекомендовал врач.

Но пришла я рассказать о своей знакомой, ей 32 года, один взрослый ребенок, жизнь нормльная без нервов, без нагрузок, но в итоге ей на МРТ поставили грыжу 0.7см.
Как я ее не уговаривала, она с мужем принила решение оперироваться. Мол так правильно, медицина на то она и медицина. Дальше катастрофа, ей задевают нерв еще что-то и как-то. 

Это было перед новым годом, начало декабоя. В общем, после операции моя Людочка осталсь не подвижна. Однако не могу не поклониться в ноги в очередной раз доктору, я попросила посмотреть Люду и помочь, если есть надежда. Боли-то после операции ОСТАЛИСЬ, еще и какие.

 И вот врач взял ее. За 3 месяца  у Люды вернулась чуствительность, а главное, ей не нужны обезбаливающие, она встанет - так врач сказал, и я ей верю.

Так что, Уважаемые мои, ищите своего врача, не режьте себя. Это огромные деньги подаренный доктору в карман и минус ваше здоровье. Всем благ и здоровья.


----------



## kobi (14 Мар 2010)

*консерваривное лечение или операция,ответ однозначно лечить.*

О-очень оптимистично!!!


----------



## Gruzon (16 Мар 2010)

*аленаspb* напишите пожалуйста, чем вы лечились: гимнастика или др. средствами. Интересно почитать, что за советы давал лечащий врач...


----------

